# Folding TV trays



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone here have plans for making one of these?










I've been online googling and the downloadable for this one was "out of order":furious:

If you have a set of plans, I'm willing to pay or just share with others.

Any help is always welcome.


----------



## kg7il (Feb 24, 2011)

The picture is a bit too small for my eyes, but it appears that the top "splits" for fold down.
Looks very similar to some Plastic tables that go with those Plastic lawn chairs.

Perhaps, if all fails, you could tailor a design from one of these.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

There was a thread on here a long time ago about making a 



. Maybe you can alter it to make these tv trays. 
Joe Lyddon also had this thread in another forum showing the cutlist needs. 

I in fact just made this step stool, and it is very easy. After making it, I made a note to myself that if I wanted to adjust the height of the stool, that I would add the height to the bottom of the legs, and making sure to add the added dimension to the distance that the middle holes should be drilled. 

I hope this helps

Fabian


----------



## KevinGe (Mar 16, 2012)

I've built tables similar to those beside the round one, square tops. They fold up neatly and are easy to carry. Once you make one you can modify the lengths of the legs and top type fairly easily.


----------

